# Armed man holds hostages in downtown Edmonton building-10/21/09



## CougarKing (21 Oct 2009)

A developing story:

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/091021/national/man_with_gun



> EDMONTON - *Police were dealing Wednesday with an armed man who was holding several hostages at the Workers' Compensation Board building in downtown Edmonton.
> 
> 
> Police spokesman Jeff Wuite couldn't say how many hostages were involved, although reports suggested there were between four and nine.
> ...


----------



## R933ex (21 Oct 2009)

Heres to hoping it gets resolved quickly without loss of life or injuries.


----------



## CougarKing (21 Oct 2009)

And the hostage situation ends peacefully:

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/091021/national/man_with_gun



> *A day-long hostage-taking that started with hundreds of office workers fleeing a disgruntled gunman ended peacefully Wednesday evening with no injuries.
> 
> 
> About 10 hours after the drama at the Workers' Compensation Board began, Edmonton police spokesman Dean Parthenis announced the armed man had surrendered without incident.
> ...


----------

